# Negotiating



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

*:newbie:*

Hi Everyone,
I am new to posting on this thread, but have been reading this forum for a while now, and want to thank everyone for all the info on this great car. 
I live in B.C, and have taken a few SUV's for test drives, but have fallen in love with the X-Trail. 
I am going to the dealership tomorrow to negotiate a price, and am just curious (and hope I am not being to forward), what the price is people are paying for it. I am looking at the automatic SE model, and am being quoted a price of $31000 plus the PST & GST for a total of $35495. Does this sound reasonable or should I keep shopping around?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks very much


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

Welcome Gingertwist,

Yes the X-Trail is great. My wife and I have had our X-Trail LE with VDC/TCS for just over 2 weeks and love the way it drives.

I assume the SE you are purchasing is the AWD. List on this is $31,600 with automatic. Therefore you are getting $600 off which isn't too bad considering this vehicle has been in Canada for only 6 weeks and there is a backorder for X-Trails. We personally received $800 discount on our X-Trail LE, so with your $600 off that's not too bad until Nissan gets more supply.

Good luck on your negotiations and hopefully the dealer will have an X-trail for you soon.



gingertwist said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to posting on this thread, but have been reading this forum for a while now, and want to thank everyone for all the info on this great car.
> I live in B.C, and have taken a few SUV's for test drives, but have fallen in love with the X-Trail.
> I am going to the dealership tomorrow to negotiate a price, and am just curious (and hope I am not being to forward), what the price is people are paying for it. I am looking at the automatic SE model, and am being quoted a price of $31000 plus the PST & GST for a total of $35495. Does this sound reasonable or should I keep shopping around?
> ...


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

vento1 said:


> Welcome Gingertwist,
> 
> Yes the X-Trail is great. My wife and I have had our X-Trail LE with VDC/TCS for just over 2 weeks and love the way it drives.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for the info Vento1. 
I haven't purchased a brand new car for years, so wasn't sure if there was more room for negotiating prices. I guess not! Will still go ahead and purchase one tomorrow. I am so torn between colors though. Not sure if I want the red one or silver. Guess I will decide at the last moment. .


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

We purchased our LE with VDC shortly after they arrived at the dealers. Many sales people were saying "list price only" but I could tell that some dealers weren't sure how the demand would be so early on so I went price shopping.

Eventually I found a sales manager who was willing to negotiate. Lucky he was the type who wanted to hammer out a deal quickly too (I was really busy at that time).

I worked out two prices, one based on my trade-in and one based on no trade-in. The no-trade in price was about $1300 off list. However, sounds like the waiting list is long now and the dealers might not be negotiating much.

While I was taking a risk at the time buying such an unproven car (in sales), it seems to have worked out nicely.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

DL500 said:


> We purchased our LE with VDC shortly after they arrived at the dealers. Many sales people were saying "list price only" but I could tell that some dealers weren't sure how the demand would be so early on so I went price shopping.
> 
> Eventually I found a sales manager who was willing to negotiate. Lucky he was the type who wanted to hammer out a deal quickly too (I was really busy at that time).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

*just got mine*

Just picked up my silver SE FWD - its my first car and I absolutely love it. the msrp is 28300 and I got just over a grand taken off - the dealer kept telling me they usually don't do that but I just insisted - this is the money I have take it or leave it.

Great car so far


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

kino said:


> Just picked up my silver SE FWD - its my first car and I absolutely love it. the msrp is 28300 and I got just over a grand taken off - the dealer kept telling me they usually don't do that but I just insisted - this is the money I have take it or leave it.
> 
> Great car so far


Congratulations on getting your new X-Trail, and thanks very much for the information.


----------



## asc (Jun 19, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am new to posting on this thread, but have been reading this forum for a while now, and want to thank everyone for all the info on this great car.
> I live in B.C, and have taken a few SUV's for test drives, but have fallen in love with the X-Trail.
> I am going to the dealership tomorrow to negotiate a price, and am just curious (and hope I am not being to forward), what the price is people are paying for it. I am looking at the automatic SE model, and am being quoted a price of $31000 plus the PST & GST for a total of $35495. Does this sound reasonable or should I keep shopping around?
> ...


You might want to check out the apa.ca website. I used it to get dealer invoice pricing and a quote from a dealer (although the dealer was in Victoria, and I am in Port Coquitlam). They have the invoice pricing for the X-Trail and I used that to negotiate with a local dealer. A few dealers I checked with said they would not negotiate...but the Coquitlam dealer would provided that I was serious about purchasing the car. I bought the LE last weekend. They tell me it will arrive on Tuesday. 

Has anyone out there had the hitch or roof bars attached? I was looking to get those added as well.


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

Well I went to the Nissan dealer today to negotiate a price on the X-Trail, thinking I would have to wait for a shipment of them to arrive, and lo and behold, there sat a silver SE AWD just waiting for me to take home. I am now the proud owner of a Nissan X-Trail and couldn't be happier!
Thanks to all for the great advice.


----------



## vento1 (May 10, 2004)

Congratulations Gingertwist and welcome to the X-Trail club :cheers: 


QUOTE=gingertwist]Well I went to the Nissan dealer today to negotiate a price on the X-Trail, thinking I would have to wait for a shipment of them to arrive, and lo and behold, there sat a silver SE AWD just waiting for me to take home. I am now the proud owner of a Nissan X-Trail and couldn't be happier!
Thanks to all for the great advice.[/QUOTE]


----------



## denan (Jun 16, 2004)

We spoke to our salesman today and he is "trying" to get one from another dealer. If he doesn't, we are going to get out of the deal with that dealership and go directly to the dealership that already has the truck instead of waiting around for another 8 weeks...
Keeping my fingers crossed for some good news...


----------



## kino (Jun 14, 2004)

denan said:


> We spoke to our salesman today and he is "trying" to get one from another dealer. If he doesn't, we are going to get out of the deal with that dealership and go directly to the dealership that already has the truck instead of waiting around for another 8 weeks...
> Keeping my fingers crossed for some good news...



So - any updates? I have put a whole bunch of kms on mine since last saturday and am driving to Syracuse tomorrow, going to relish the fact that I will more than likely be the only one there with an x-trail. It has been great so far and I find myself taking the long way home just so I can drive around a bit more. Hope you found your car. I am just trying to get my original deposit back - grrrr


----------



## Gal-X (Jun 3, 2004)

*roof racks*



asc said:


> You might want to check out the apa.ca website. I used it to get dealer invoice pricing and a quote from a dealer (although the dealer was in Victoria, and I am in Port Coquitlam). They have the invoice pricing for the X-Trail and I used that to negotiate with a local dealer. A few dealers I checked with said they would not negotiate...but the Coquitlam dealer would provided that I was serious about purchasing the car. I bought the LE last weekend. They tell me it will arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> Has anyone out there had the hitch or roof bars attached? I was looking to get those added as well.



Well it has been just over 2 weeks since I got my X-Trail (SE AWD)...and I love it even more. We got the roof bars and it looks great, I was worried as it would be going across the sunroof, but it has not bugged me at all  We should be getting the spoiler put on in a few weeks (can't wait). Also looking at the front bar... does anyone have this on theirs yet??

Still smelling the sulfer smell...not as bad,but I smell it a couple times a week. Hopefull this will go away soon.... I am assuming this is just because it is a new vehicle??

Sounds like everyone is enjoying their X-Trail as much as us. 

have a great weekend!


----------

